# Steel Frame Zullo



## Thomas23 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello! First posting for me. 
I have an old Zullo which I've been riding for about 8 years, but really don't know much about it. Not sure how to track down the year of the bike, if that's possible. 

It's an awesome bike - I really love the ride. 

Any gurus on Zullos out there?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Info*

Zullo bikes are made in Verona province, Italy. They had a store in the city of Verona itself but are now in a small town outside the city near Lake Garda. They continue to make bikes; their website is: www.zullo-bike.com 

If your bike is an older Zullo it was probably made by Tiziano Zullo. Zullo began in 1975.

Ciao!


----------



## Thomas23 (Aug 30, 2006)

In fair Verona, we lay our scene, eh? Shakespeare would've been proud. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*It's Crazy!*

How many people come here to Verona to see all things R&J!

One day I'll ride to Zullo and try to grab a couple of photos. Many of the bikes from the 90s have some pretty wild paint schemes.

Ciao.




Thomas23 said:


> In fair Verona, we lay our scene, eh? Shakespeare would've been proud. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Thomas23 (Aug 30, 2006)

I believe it - quite a destination! So you've got Merck in your id and you're talking about Verona Province. Are you with the Merck in Milan? I had a friend who worked for them in New Jersey for quite a few years. 

So do you actually live close to the Zullo factory! How cool is that?!


----------



## Thomas23 (Aug 30, 2006)

There I go jumping to conclusions - Your ID probably references Eddy Merckx or maybe a bike that he made or was named for him... I don't know too much about cycling history, but I'm learning!


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Long Story Short*

My Motorola MXL Eddy Merckx bike is the favorite bike I own which led to the "merckxman" . I'm from NJ but living in Verona for now, for fun (retired). I'll try to ride to Zullo and take some photos one of these days. I should have visited them by now but just haven't gotten around to it. It is fun visiting and chatting with local builders. 

Ciao,




Thomas23 said:


> There I go jumping to conclusions - Your ID probably references Eddy Merckx or maybe a bike that he made or was named for him... I don't know too much about cycling history, but I'm learning!


----------



## Thomas23 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Pictures of Old Zullo*

She's a bit on the rough side - dings and chips galore. Not like some of the beautiful restorations that I've seen posted. The decals are long gone, but I haven't had much luck finding replacements. Those Campy parts sure are something - she still shifts pretty smoothly. And the ride is great! The original saddle was eaten away by some chemical before I bought it so I put an extra seat that I had on. One of these days, I'll get a nicer one but it's comfortable. 

I bought her at an auction for $37.50. I was mountain biking at the time and the auction listings had all top notch mountain bikes - Way out of my price range. The Zullo was in very rough condition, but I thought that since he had good taste in mountain bikes that it hopefully translated into road bikes. I just don't know much about their reputation or if they built quality bikes, but this one sure has lasted! 

Thank you for the info! If you ever do get a chance to make it to the factory, maybe they have a contact for decals? I've tried to contact them, but my Italian is limited to a summer between High School and college when I got a job as a tour guide. 

Thanks again!


----------



## baltic_pine (Sep 30, 2006)

I have an old Zullo which I'm contemplating restoring. Having issues with the shifting at the moment - mine has Simplex shifters and the rear shifter is slipping ... and the obvious tighten-it-up-more doesnt seem to be the right approach.


----------



## Johnny_Two_Pedals (Sep 12, 2005)

T-23....That's very sweet ride you scored! The Rder alone is probably worth the $37.50! 
When I was refubishing a 20 year Paletti a few years ago, I wrote a very complimentary letter to Cicli Paletti, asking about replacement decals, and had it translated into Italian. Luckily, a couple of engineers I work with are native Italians I enclosed a couple of photos and crossed my fingers. Worked like a charm.... See if you can find a native for translation...you may be pleasantly surprised! Most Europeans are still entrenched in the philosophy of customer service.....and will go the extra mile if you are sincere.....


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Zullo also supplied bikes to the TVM pro team for a number of years. It shouldn't be hard to find photos of Theunisse with his long hair riding one.


----------



## Thomas23 (Aug 30, 2006)

That's a great idea for getting some decals! I did try their website, but my Italian is pretty bad. They probably wondered what the heck I wanted! I do have a few friends which are pretty fluent. I'm going to give that a shot. Thank you for the tip.

I've given some thought to restoring the Zullo. I just started to ride with a local bike club and have been asking around. Amazing the level of talent that people have - and the drive to restore the old classics. I'm not altogether mechanically inclined, so I'm lucky that there aren't any serious issues. I ride in an MS150 each year and have a $150 gift certificate to get me started - Sure be nice to put some decals on a nicely painted bike! 

I'd probably do all the prep work myself - with a lot of help/guidance from the gurus at the bike club. And then have someone paint it.

They really are nice bikes. What size frame is the one in the picture? I wish that I could provide a suggestion for the gear slip you are having!


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

im gonna be in verona over january if anyone wants me to take pics or a tour or anything....


----------



## Thomas23 (Aug 30, 2006)

It'd be great to see pictures from around that area! What takes you to Italy (besides a plane)?


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Thomas23 said:


> That's a great idea for getting some decals! I did try their website, but my Italian is pretty bad. They probably wondered what the heck I wanted! I do have a few friends which are pretty fluent. I'm going to give that a shot. Thank you for the tip.


If you want to ask them for decals, you might want to write them the following:

_Sono possessore di una bici Zullo. La uso molto spesso e ne vado molto fiero. Purtroppo dopo anni e tanti chilometri, la vernice non è più quella di una volta, e vorrei pertanto riverniciarla. Volevo pertanto sapere se ci sarebbe modo di poter comprare delle decalcomanie per applicare al telaio una volta riverniciata?

RingraziandoVi anticipatamente per il suo aiuto,_

The translation would be: I am an owner of a Zullo bike. I use it frequently and am very proud of it. After many years and kilometers, the paint is no longer what it used to be, and I would therefore like to have it repainted. I therefore wanted to know whether there would be a way to able to purchase dome decals to be applied to the frame once repainted?

Thanking you in advance for your help,


----------



## blaireau7 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi guys,

My first post...

I recently acquired a Zullo from a guy who used to race it in Europe. It's about 15 years old, so it might be a later model than the other frames discussed so far. It's going to be my regular ride, so I can keep my other two bikes nice and clean.

It has a few scratches from transport, but the original paint job, which is a blue fleck.

It has white lettering which is actually painted onto the frame, so there are no decals. The lettering is a fairly standard block italic font, so any painter who sees it can replicate the style using a stencil. You don't need decals. The only tricky bit is Zullo's signature on the rear of the top tube, which is similar in style to what Ernesto Colnago puts on all his frames. This is also painted from stencil onto my frame. I'd say this is was the standard way of doing it in the early nineties because my '95 Colnago Tecnos also has painted lettering instead of decals, including Ernesto's signature.

Another difference is that it doesn't have the Pantographed logo on the head tube. It just has the word Zullo painted down the tube in white, although the brand is stamped into the top of the seat stays in the Colnago style.

If I get a chance I'll post some pics to show what mean.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Some photos*

Haven't checked this thread in awhile. Here are some local photos: 1) Adige River in Verona at sunset, 2nd Bardolino at Lake Garda (lots of rides from Verona go to the Lake, 3) a scene from the Maratona dles Dolomites (a granfondo with lots of passes to climb, considered the most beautiful ride in Europe; the area is about a 2hr car rdie from Verona).



Thomas23 said:


> It'd be great to see pictures from around that area! What takes you to Italy (besides a plane)?


----------



## Thomas23 (Aug 30, 2006)

Those pictures are phenomonal! Real post card quality, too! I can see why the 3rd picture is considered one of the most beautiful... Unreal scenery...

Blaireau7, I'd love to see pictures of the Zullo that you just bought. I hadn't thought that the letters were actually painted. They were pretty far gone and I just assumed decals. I tried emailing the company - even had someone nice enough to do a great translation asking for them, but I didn't hear back. (And I haven't checked this thread in quite a while so thank you Dnalsaam. I never did post a thank you for that). Maybe they're scratching their heads about me asking for decals - maybe they painted the letters with a stencil. 

Every time I ride the Zullo I get a lot of comments. I just recently bought a Felt F4C, which is just an fantastic bike, but that 25 plus year old Zullo really has some character - and is a real conversation starter! 

I'd love to see more pictures!


----------



## Thomas23 (Aug 30, 2006)

Has it been 7 years already since I posted this!? Time really flew by. Just got this frame back from powder coating - really nice job. I'll put together what I'm able, but going to rely on LBS to put it together fully. Found a guy in Australia selling nice old decals on Ebay. A bit salty on price, but yeah well.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

.


----------



## Richardnew (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't feel so bad about how long my restoration projects take after hearing it's been 7 years for you. Then I do have a Lola race car that's been over 15 years now.

Richard Newton
Bianchi Restoration Project


----------

